
Will the world ever be ready for solar geoengineering? - rbanffy
https://cen.acs.org/environment/climate-change/world-ever-ready-solar-geoengineering/96/i13
======
chr1
while idea of injecting sulfates into atmosphere does not sound promissing,
idea of not doing any geoengineering and trying to just keep the current
climate is even worse, because huge portion of the earth is inhabitable now.

And there are many alternative methods, more controllable methods for
geoengineering.

A particularly interesting one that doesn't get enough attention is usage of
solar updraft towers.

If towers are sufficiently high and numerous, they can carry up dust and small
particles from the surface, inducing formation of clouds, they can improve
convection in the atmosphere, acting similar to mountains. Over the sea they
can prevent huricanes by reducing the temperature gradient. And a chain of
them would help to bring more moist air from shore to the desert regions
inland.

~~~
muthdra
No. Way.

This is pretty freaking amazing. Thanks for sharing.

